# Keystone/Breckenridge/Vail/Beaver Creek



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

So guys, I havent posted in this forum before but I figured Id get your opinions. Im a chair member of my college's snowboard club. The 5 chairs, including myself, have been granted with the task of organizing a trip for 80+ kids out west for a second consecutive year.

The trip Ive located using Mountain Reservations, is a Keystone Breckenridge combo ticket with limited use at vail and Beaver creek for four days. The ticket costs $160 for four days with 280 per night for a 3 bedroom lodge. Including Lodging food bussing out there and back and lift tickets the trip will cost roughly 300-350 per person to go for 4 days of riding and 4 nights of lodging.

Would you go on this trip? Last year we went to Winter Park for 4 days and it was the same cost, we havent decided definitively on this trip but its out best option at the moment.

Opinions?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Staying in Summit is a quite a bit more of a scene than in Winterpark. Lot's more to do after the slopes close around there. Plus you do have multiple resorts to choose from. Copper is also located in the area. Vail is about 20 minutes or so from Keystone. If you wanted to re visit Winterpark, it's close enough for a day. If your group is going to be of drinking age, not a bad deal. If not, it's still decent, buy you may look at packages in Utah too. I guess if you are bussing in Colorado would probably be the least expensive, but lodging and lift tickets tend to be cheaper in Utah.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

that's not a bad deal. Where are you staying is the real question. Let me know and I can tell you a bit more.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

weve got 3 br condos in alpine ridge. which has busses that run to all 4 hills. because we are using coach busses to get 80+ kids out there any other transportation or traveling to mountains and additional lift tickets will be an independent venture on the members part. 

As a chair I wont be able to travel much because Im in a position of responsibility and will probably be taking kids to the hospital, or bailing them out of jail (happened last year). We tend to party as a group with kegs of keystone and ugly sweater parties. its always a fun trip

We originally were looking at a trip to Big Sky and Park City, but lift tickets to one hill were the same price (40 per person per day) for one hill. Lodging was extreme (every single person needed a CC on file for damage deposit) and high priced, and the busses would have been more


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What is this the ASU Snowdevils? I like watching girls get drunk and party are they of legal age and like guys with wicked goggle tans?

Anyways if you're staying in the one I think you're at that's a decent location. If people are looking to go to other mountains just hit up the transfer center right by the Gondola. If they want to go to Keystone/ A basin then they'll want to hit up the Swan Mountain Flyer it picks up every hour and runs till I believe 9 or 10 p.m. If they're going to Copper they need to hop on the Frisco bus and take that to the transfer center get off the bus and walk to the last bus in the line up. The copper bus only runs at 40 after so time accordingly.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good trip for a fair price.... Let us know when you bring some fresh girls our way


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

just make sure your at the hills when we are. we will probably be bringing about 35-40 girls out with us. and I dont know what the ASU snowdevils are but last year in 6 days I went through 8 40's of Mickeys Ice, 1 bottle of UV, 1 bottle of jack, a case of high life and a 1/4 oz. it was a pretty fun trip

and depends on what you define as legal age... They are all over 18 if thats what your talking about, and there are some old enough to hit the bars.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet drunken sluts. I'll be around when you guys are there.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess if I lived somewhere I couldn't ride all the time I'd take that trip. Thats not a bad deal for 4 tickets to the Summit resorts really and you could night ride Keystone if you wanted. May as well just do it if thats the best deal you found. Good partying up that way, but don't let those summit county cops get ahold of any underage drinkers  I don't think they would be too happy about it. Hope the trip turns out well.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im going to try to keep all the underagers around the condos for drinking. I wont be 21 when I get out there, so that will make it a bit easier but its going to be a sweet trip once it gets going. Im also excited for my own personal trip to Jacksonhole come March!!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like our guys decided to go to steamboat instead, which Im getting irritated about because there are so many things going wrong!! I cant even begin to describe how many issues we have been having


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

what deal did you get your lift tickets through? I am planning a group of 15 for end of january and so far haven't found anything better than 230 for a 4 day including vail. maybe we need 5 more to qualify for the 20 person group discounts.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

If people are wanting night life your best bet is definitely going to Summit. Did you get a better deal at Boat?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

originally we were quoted using a program that has been completely scrapped. it was called the college 6 pack. clever right?

Well its 6 days of riding for $100. but that got scrapped, so our next best option is $160 per person. which just broke our trip.

And as far as night life goes, most of the people on the trip arent 21. Im not even 21, wont be until May. everyone brings their own stuff for a week, for me its about 5 40's of Mickeys Ice. a bottle of Jack and a bottle of 1800


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

what college are you planning for?


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

this is out there--

how is winter park? how does it compare to other places in CO?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Winona State in MN. and Winter Park is amazing, in comparison I cant say. only ridden the rockies once, but had a blast


----------

